# EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 ULTRA high idle temperatures?



## Antonis_35 (Dec 31, 2020)

My EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 ULTRA (no OC applied) sits at around 55-60 °C on idle, and all 3 fans are at 0 rpm. All fan curve settings are on default on Precision X1  (screencap attached). 
Should I be worried about the idle temps though? If yes, any suggestions?

When stressed test (e.g via AIDA64 Extreme), the fans kick in and the card doesn't exceed 77°C (screen cap from HWinfo attached), which is reassuring. 

My System's Specs:
----------------------
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X (no OC applied. Latest AMD chipset drivers installed)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S (dual fans)
PC Case: Phanteks Eclipse P400A (White)
PC Case fans: 3x 120mm intake, 1x 120mm exhaust
Motherboard: MSI MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI (Latest BIOS, non-beta installed)
GPU: EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 ULTRA GAMING
PSU: Corsair HX750 CMPSU-750HX 750W 80 PLUS SILVER (2 separate 8-pin power cables going to the PSU. No daisy chaining).
RAM: G.Skill Sniper X 32 GB (4x8) DDR4 3200Mhz RAM
Nvidia Geforce Drivers Version: 460.89 (latest at the time of writing this)


----------



## Jetster (Dec 31, 2020)

That's fine, its not the idle temp you want to watch. Just make sure your case is moving air. Come summer time you will need it
Cases with glass side panels need good air flow from the front and below. Your card on a vertical mount?


----------



## Night (Dec 31, 2020)

Apparently EVGA's cooler doesn't spin the fans until 55 °C threshold is reached, suppose that's normal to EVGA, but it doesn't seem low enough. There's also the OC bios that doesn't feature fan-stop tech but spins the fans at 28 dB producing 37 °C on idle which is reasonable, I'd opt for lower temps with 28 dB.









						EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 Ultra Gaming
					

Making sensible choices with Ampere.




					hexus.net
				




On that review they're using the OC bios, because the fans are 28 dB at all time. It appears the FTW3 Ultra model has somewhat better noise and temps when comparing to the review here on TPU.

Edit: Lowering the power target back to 100% might result in lower voltage use, which also means lower temperatures. For example, my RX 480 sits at 30 °C with 0.800 V (usual values are around 38 °C for msi's and ASUS' coolers), also features fan stop, but the fans turn on when 60 °C is reached, that won't happen because I have 200 mm fan in push conf. for airflow on the side panel, that's a good option if it's available.


----------



## nguyen (Dec 31, 2020)

Maybe you should leave the Power limit slider at 100% if you value silent and efficiency. Pushing the power target to 140% give you like 5-10%fps, only worth it in Cyberpunk 2077 with RT when every FPS count


----------



## Antonis_35 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jetster said:


> That's fine, its not the idle temp you want to watch. Just make sure your case is moving air. Come summer time you will need it
> Cases with glass side panels need good air flow from the front and below. Your card on a vertical mount?


No its mounted horizontally.



Night said:


> Apparently EVGA's cooler doesn't spin the fans until 55 °C threshold is reached, suppose that's normal to EVGA, but it doesn't seem low enough. There's also the OC bios that doesn't feature fan-stop tech but spins the fans at 28 dB producing 37 °C on idle which is reasonable, I'd opt for lower temps with 28 dB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Power is set to 100% on precision X1 already.

Is there a suggested fan profile that could lower idle temps, without increasing noise too much?


----------



## Night (Dec 31, 2020)

Antonis_35 said:


> Is there a suggested fan profile that could lower idle temps, without increasing noise too much?


Your GPU should have a physical OC bios switch, turn the PC off, switch to OC bios and compare then. Fans should spin all the time producing ~38 dB noise but with better temps, or play with fan profiles untl you find the best ratio of noise/temps.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 31, 2020)

Here is my input, please I am not here to put some worries in your head, but.. I would definitely follow up with EVGA, or investigate your airflow.
The fact that has been mentioned above - that the fans on your 3080 doesnt spin up till around 50 - 55 degrees celsius (feature shared I think across majority of AiBs - FAN STOP) doesnt change another fact - 40 degrees idle on any 3080 (even FE) is a tad too high. But as long as the average and peak load temps are in the norm, perhaps not soo serious of a concern.
I do have a Zotac 3080 Trinity and it idles at 28 degrees, all fans full stop and thats with power limit at 105% and +500 OC on the memory.
Any person above saying make sure to leave the power limit at 100% is talking nonsense - when card is idling its totally irrelevant. (unless in NV control panel you have set "preffer maximum performance"? with 3080 you really need not to touch that 

EDIT: In task manager check processes or apps that perhaps put a bit of load on the GPU in the background and you are not even aware?


----------



## nguyen (Dec 31, 2020)

Rado D said:


> Here is my input, please I am not here to put some worries in your head, but.. I would definitely follow up with EVGA, or investigate your airflow.
> The fact that has been mentioned above - that the fans on your 3080 doesnt spin up till around 50 - 55 degrees celsius (feature shared I think across majority of AiBs - FAN STOP) doesnt change another fact - 40 degrees idle on any 3080 (even FE) is a tad too high. But as long as the average and peak load temps are in the norm, perhaps not soo serious of a concern.
> I do have a Zotac 3080 Trinity and it idles at 28 degrees, all fans full stop and thats with power limit at 105% and +500 OC on the memory.
> Any person above saying make sure to leave the power limit at 100% is talking nonsense - when card is idling its totally irrelevant. (unless in NV control panel you have set "preffer maximum performance"? with 3080 you really need not to touch that



LOL everyone know the 100% power limit is only for gaming load, but that is a different discussion. There currently is a bug in Nvidia driver with high refresh display, sometime the GPU would stay at 3D clock, leading to high power consumption at idle (~100W), with the fans auto shut off below 60C, 55C at idle is very likely for 100W power consumption.
OP screenshot also shows his GPU is running at 3D clocks, this explains why his 3080 has high temp at idle.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 31, 2020)

> LOL everyone know the 100% power limit is only for gaming load, but that is a different discussion.





> Maybe you should leave the Power limit slider at 100% if you value silent and efficiency


Seems like you are a very confused person then?


> OP screenshot also shows his GPU is running at 3D clocks, this explains why his 3080 has high temp at idle


Thats exactly within one of the things to check out I was suggesting in my edit..
Man I do remember your nick on here, your favorite hobby on here seems to be jumping on peoples post and comments and try to out smart everybody, carry on


----------



## nguyen (Dec 31, 2020)

Rado D said:


> Seems like you are a very confused person then?



Sound pretty cocky ain't you, all of OP's questions were answered by the previous post, I just added some suggestions and the person who posted before me editted his post and added basically the same thing I did.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 31, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Sound pretty cocky ain't you, all of OP's questions were answered by the previous post, I just added some suggestions and the person who posted before me editted his post and added basically the same thing I did.


OK look mate dont call me cocky, when you take come  LoL- ing at me for my advice while you are actually LoL - ing at your own previous comment 
EDIT: As I said, your nickname is well recognised, MR smartie pants.
EDIT 2:
I do use a 3080 and tried 3D clock, no 100W bug observed and the card doesnt even blink.


----------



## nguyen (Dec 31, 2020)

Rado D said:


> Here is my input, please I am not here to put some worries in your head, but.. I would definitely follow up with EVGA, or investigate your airflow.
> The fact that has been mentioned above - that the fans on your 3080 doesnt spin up till around 50 - 55 degrees celsius (feature shared I think across majority of AiBs - FAN STOP) doesnt change another fact - 40 degrees idle on any 3080 (even FE) is a tad too high. But as long as the average and peak load temps are in the norm, perhaps not soo serious of a concern.
> I do have a Zotac 3080 Trinity and it idles at 28 degrees, all fans full stop and thats with power limit at 105% and +500 OC on the memory.
> *Any person above saying make sure to leave the power limit at 100% is talking nonsense* - when card is idling its totally irrelevant. (unless in NV control panel you have set "preffer maximum performance"? with 3080 you really need not to touch that
> ...



I don't know who is trying is outsmart everyone here, but well, you do you.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 31, 2020)

nguyen said:


> I don't know who is trying is outsmart everyone here, but well, you do you.


Dude, can you please leave me alone?


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 31, 2020)

Stay on topic.
No more insults/arguing/off topic bickering.
Take your personal disagreements to PMs in the future.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2020)

Night said:


> Apparently EVGA's cooler doesn't spin the fans until 55 °C threshold is reached



Not really, my EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 ULTRA's fans are always spinning


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 31, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Not really, my EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 ULTRA's fans are always spinning


Because you’re using the OC BIOS which the OP should be using so he’s not worry about high idle temps with fan stop on.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Because you’re using the OC BIOS


now i am lost


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 31, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> now i am lost


See Nights post at the top of the thread which. Has been obvious solution for the OP.  Apparently it has 2 BIOS the OC BIOS allows the fan to spin at low RPM just like yours is doing vs the other which uses fan stop.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> See Nights post at the top of the thread which. Has been obvious solution for the OP. Apparently it has 2 BIOS the OC BIOS


The *3080 FTW3 ULTRA* has dual bios but the *3080 XC3 ULTRA *has just one**

however from the screenshot he posted i noticed that he didn't select the* Fan curve control*, that should be the reason why fans aren't spinning


----------



## Night (Dec 31, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> The *3080 FTW3 ULTRA* has dual bios but the *3080 XC3 ULTRA *has just one**
> 
> however from the screenshot he posted i noticed that he didn't select the* Fan curve control*, that should be the reason why fans aren't spinning


Yeah it actually seems like it doesn't have another BIOS which is really silly (bit of a downside?), XFX RX 480 from 2016 has 2 BIOSes.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 31, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> The *3080 FTW3 ULTRA* has dual bios but the *3080 XC3 ULTRA *has just one**
> 
> however from the screenshot he posted i noticed that he didn't select the* Fan curve control*, that should be the reason why fans aren't spinning


Ah getting caught up letters and numbers...but the review Night posted was for the XC3 which mentioned the fans spinning at low RPM so just going by what the review he posted. But clearly you‘ve got it setup “right” regardless. Really not a fan of fan stop and disable it and run low RPM idle fans.



Night said:


> Yeah it actually seems like it doesn't have another BIOS which is really silly (bit of a downside?), XFX RX 480 from 2016 has 2 BIOSes.


which is unfortunate but apparently Knoxx has got his sorted so maybe he can help the OP get his setup the same


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2020)

Night said:


> (bit of a downside?


Very disappointing



INSTG8R said:


> which is unfortunate but apparently Knoxx has got his sorted so maybe he can help the OP get his setup the same


when i first installed my card i had the same issue with the fans, even if the fans will start to spin after they reach let's say 50c/55c i don't want to see my card at idle 50c so better to keep the fans running all the time.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 31, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Very disappointing
> 
> 
> when i first installed my card i had the same issue with the fans, even if the fans will start to spin after they reach let's say 50c/55c i don't want to see my card at idle 50c so better to keep the fans running all the time.


Absolutey agree. Running the fans at minimum RPM wills never be heard but I feel way better with 35C idle vs 50...The whole fan stop bugs me vs minimum RPM a which is still virtually silent.


----------



## Antonis_35 (Dec 31, 2020)

Rado D said:


> Here is my input, please I am not here to put some worries in your head, but.. I would definitely follow up with EVGA, or investigate your airflow.
> The fact that has been mentioned above - that the fans on your 3080 doesnt spin up till around 50 - 55 degrees celsius (feature shared I think across majority of AiBs - FAN STOP) doesnt change another fact - 40 degrees idle on any 3080 (even FE) is a tad too high. But as long as the average and peak load temps are in the norm, perhaps not soo serious of a concern.
> I do have a Zotac 3080 Trinity and it idles at 28 degrees, all fans full stop and thats with power limit at 105% and +500 OC on the memory.
> Any person above saying make sure to leave the power limit at 100% is talking nonsense - when card is idling its totally irrelevant. (unless in NV control panel you have set "preffer maximum performance"? with 3080 you really need not to touch that
> ...


I checked task manager and the GPU load is less than 1% on idle. You were right though, on NV control panel "power management mode" was set to "max perf". I set it back to "Normal" and rebooted, but idle temps did not change.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 31, 2020)

thats essentially what my 2080ti does. you'll want it to run as high as possible, the Fans used in GPU's arent suitable for the zero % fan profiles that are programmed in to them. after a short period of time, from turning off & on, the fans start to chirp & make audible sounds when spooling up, & it drives me crazy. as the GPU hovers around the fan cutoff temperature, it yo-yo's up & down , turning the fans off & on, & is awful to listen to. Manufacturers need to design a way around this fault, which as far as i can tell is present in all GPU's with silent fan operation, up to RTX2xxx series. maybe a new type of Fan to use in Video cards, im not sure.


----------



## Antonis_35 (Dec 31, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> The *3080 FTW3 ULTRA* has dual bios but the *3080 XC3 ULTRA *has just one**
> 
> however from the screenshot he posted i noticed that he didn't select the* Fan curve control*, that should be the reason why fans aren't spinning


Thank you. I enabled "Fan Curve Control" on Precision X1 and now idle temps dropped to 40-45 °C. Fans are also spinning at ~1,500 rpm. Should I switch any of the presets?


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 31, 2020)

huh, does seem a bit high, 3080 tuf here stays sub 40 without the fan turned on with 3 front fans @500-900rpm.
Perhaps due lower capacity/total surface area on the EVGA so it relies more on airflow to cool.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2020)

Antonis_35 said:


> Should I switch any of the presets?


Did you set the fan speed function to Auto?


----------



## Antonis_35 (Dec 31, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Did you set the fan speed function to Auto?


Yes it is set to Auto (see pic).


----------



## Night (Dec 31, 2020)

Antonis_35 said:


> Thank you. I enabled "Fan Curve Control" on Precision X1 and now idle temps dropped to 40-45 °C. Fans are also spinning at ~1,500 rpm. Should I switch any of the presets?


I'd try 'Quiet' first, then move to more agressive profiles if the temps are still too high.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2020)

Antonis_35 said:


> Yes it is set to Auto (see pic).


Idle temps should be around 30c/35c, maybe restart it and leave it alone just open X1 and watch how low temps drop


----------



## Antonis_35 (Dec 31, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Idle temps should be around 30c/35c, maybe restart it and leave it alone just open X1 and watch how low temps drop


After several minutes at idle it settles at 41 °C, with all 3 fans spinning ~1450-1500 rpm. While not ideal, it is a big improvement from before (55-60 degrees °C).


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2020)

Antonis_35 said:


> After several minutes at idle it settles at 41 °C, with all 3 fans spinning ~1450-1500 rpm. While not ideal, it is a big improvement from before (55-60 d



maybe ambient temp is high or ( maybe ) airflow?


----------



## Antonis_35 (Dec 31, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> maybe ambient temp is high or ( maybe ) airflow?


Ambient temperature is 20-23 °C. In regards to case airflow, I have 3x120mm intake fans in the front of the case and 1x120mm exhaust fan on the back. Nothing is blocking the card either. I will look into it further tomorrow.  Thanks again for your feedback.


----------

